# Getting started with meat rabbits



## 3kidsmom (Feb 14, 2012)

We are just looking into getting started with meat rabbits.  Any suggestions on what breeds are better?  My parents raised rabbits when we were young.  Californians and New Zealands.  Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## mama24 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm doing CA buck over NZ does for hybrid vigor.  Good luck!


----------



## 3kidsmom (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 14, 2012)

Both would be a good choice.


----------



## brentr (Feb 15, 2012)

Do a little searching in the Meat Rabbits section on the topic.  You'll find numerous threads asking essentially the same question.  And the answer is usually some variation of "Californians and NZ are great, some other breeds are just as good, and there is no magic answer to the question, so find the breed that will work best for you given your location and circumstances."  Reading those threads will give you a lot of info and probably answer most of your questions up front.

And I raise NZ and Cali's, with one doe who is NZW X Giant Chinchilla.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 15, 2012)

I really want Champagne d'Argents, but I can't find any in my area. If I come across some, I'll probably get at least one, though. I think they're very pretty.  And there's nothing wrong with choosing an animal b/c it's pretty, even if you plan on eating it, imo. I have some very pretty roosters that are headed to the stew pot!


----------



## 3kidsmom (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you all very much for the input and suggestions.  I definitely have some research to do before I get my rabbits.    I want to be really prepared for them.


----------

